# What are reasons/causes of tarantula having bad molt?



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2016)

Pretty straight up question. Just wanna find out the causes so I could avoid them unless it could happen to any healthy and well cared for T?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Apr 8, 2016)

Well there's several factors, Some that come to mind is not having the proper humidity in your setup/enclosure or the T doesn't have enough internal fluid pressure due to dehydration to pull out successfully and another scenario is that the T is so old and weak that it doesn't have the strength to exit out of the old exo.


----------



## EulersK (Apr 9, 2016)

It could happen to any healthy and well cared for T.

Unfortunately, that's the reality of it. I literally live in the native habitat for A. chalcodes, and I've had a subadult get stuck in a molt that ended up killing her. Sure, there are keeper errors that cause bad molts, but sometimes it's just bad luck. I've definitely learned to not beat myself too much about it when one dies during a molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 9, 2016)

When you see your Ts going into a molt keep humidity right, always keep a water dish in the enclosure and most importantly, do NOT disturb. This usually helps with molts, though its not guaranteed that your T will survive just because it is hydrated. I think most Ts in the wild die during molts as its the time they are at their most vunerable. There are other reasons Ts may have unsuccessful molts (injuries, parasites etc)

You might want to look into a bit of tarantula first aid incase you experience a bad molt and you might be able to rescue your T. 

Like above. Don't stress yourself too much if you lose one to a bad molt though. It just happens sometimes, even to a T that seems perfectly healthy on the outside.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------

